# local 424 open calls



## bradleyzoo (Jul 24, 2012)

check out ibew424.net. open calls with flights from anywhere. 14/7 rotation usually. See you in Alberta brothers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

bradleyzoo said:


> check out ibew424.net. open calls with flights from anywhere. 14/7 rotation usually. See you in Alberta brothers.


http://www.ibew424.net/jobline.html


.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

That sounds great, I wish I was Canadian!


----------



## bradleyzoo (Jul 24, 2012)

I have worked with american brothers before. inquire with your BA. The hoops may be many but the work up here is endless. American big oil biuldlng billion dollar plants. I am currently working on a conocophillips plant. We allow foreign workers in Canada now. might aswell be someone I can understand instead of the chinese. lol


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

What is up with all the no beards calls?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

eejack said:


> What is up with all the no beards calls?


Not allowed in areas where you may need to use breathing apparatus.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

eejack said:


> What is up with all the no beards calls?


Because even Canadians hate hipsters.


----------

